# Which snowboard is right for me?



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

rome crail for the board, around a 155-157. stay away from burton bindings, flimsssssy. get a pair of ride ex's as they are cheap. i know you said money is not a problem, but with 1-3 times a years its gonna be many years before you hit the backcountry. theres plenty of gear thats cheap, but really good, and with leftover money get a season pass or go a few more times.


----------



## chad812 (Jan 23, 2008)

bump


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

RG has the right idea, a 163 is going to be way to big for you unless you are riding deep powder, and even then you really don't NEED a board that big. Ride bindings are nice, that's what I prefer but some people swear by Burton bindings. To me they feel like some playschool shit in my hands but that's me. Next step would be to move somewhere that you can ride more than 1-3 times a year, but to each his own. That said I've got 58 days this year and I'm kind of pissed I don't have more, you might become as obsessed with riding as me so be careful. Living in a place you can't snowboard can be a very unhealthy thing when you like snowboarding.


----------



## chad812 (Jan 23, 2008)

Can anyone suggest a different board? While I think the Crail is a nice board, I am looking for a better looking one. I know looks don't matter, but I was hoping for something with a little color Just looking to have a couple of options

Thanks


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

how bouts the santa cruz seth huot pro. santa cruz is commonly overlooked, especially in CO where barely anyone knows about them. they make really solid and durable boards. bindings, my friend whos been riding 15 years wont ride anything other than burtons. i can understand why some would say they seem flimsy or cheaply made just by messing with them in the store. the customs are solib binding but will be a little more flexible. if you want something more responsive, check out either the cartels or the triads. i have 4 year old cartels that work beatifully in the park, the trees and the bowls. if you decide against burton, the only other company i'd recomend is union. they have similar shapes and fit to rides, but with four times the quality. lifetime warranty on all their baseplates, they cnc there baseplates and use a different process to make their heelcups that adds 30% strength, they use magnesium heelcups and buckles on some of their higher models which is half the weight and four times stronger than aluminum.


----------

